# Zenyatta (Pic Heavy)



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I am in love with this mare
She's a 5 year old that just raced in the ladies classic
So far, she's undefeated. Over 2mil in winnings so far. 

She's on that Jockeys show too which I think is great
What do you guys think of her?






























Lookit this recovery:


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

she's lovely. I love her color


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Me too.Thats the colour Diesel is SUPPOSED to be....He's usually coated in dirt though lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW!!! Thats amazing!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Apparently she's up there with Big Brown and Curlin for horse of the year. Personally I think it may be Curlin. I REALLY hope it's her though.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

i freakin love that show! haha. i know, she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

bumble said:


> *i freakin love that show!* haha. i know, she's such a pretty girl.


I know!! I like, fell in love with it. I always beat my brother up so I can watch it Live on Friday nights instead of playback with the DVR xDD

And yeah, She's *GORGEOUS*!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

haha. i love that show too! i read the name and i was like, i swear i've heard of that horse before, then i read the post and i was like, i knew it! lol

yea, i really really like her too. she's one of my favorites.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

She's amazing. I just hope and pray that she doesn't end up like Barbaro or Eight Belles. There have been too many tragedies in the racing world, and in the horse world in general.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

As soon as I saw her on the show Jockeys I fell in love with her...she is GORGOUS!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh yeah! I remember seeing her on Jockey's. That second pic of her is amazing!


----------

